# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Beta Testing Peachy Printer

## MattSteiner

Are there going to be any beta testers of the peachy printer?  I'd love to give a pre-production model a try.  Anyone know if they will be allowing any beta testers?

----------


## Kingoddball

They will, pay $600 for an early beta model...

----------

